
Ask HN: What is the future of publishing in the age of Ad Blockers? - technobrat
Or put it another way, If one were to start an online publishing house what would be the recommended business model? Other than the ad-blocker ad-bocker-blocker cat and mouse game or paywalls.
======
RandomCSGeek
The "you are the product" model might work, but given that most ad-blockers
also block trackers(or dare I say, most people want to block trackers, ads are
just collateral damage), you might have to come up with self made
analytics/advt tools.

Donations + sponsored content might work as well. Some good youtube content
creators use it(eg: Kurzgesagt). But this will work only for very small teams.
Even better if you live in cheaper countries with a worldwide target audience.

~~~
technobrat
_The "you are the product" model might work, but given that most ad-blockers
also block trackers(or dare I say, most people want to block trackers, ads are
just collateral damage), you might have to come up with self made
analytics/advt tools._

This might work but again how can a small time publishing house keep up with
the blockers?

 _Donations + sponsored content might work as well. Some good youtube content
creators use it(eg: Kurzgesagt). But this will work only for very small teams.
Even better if you live in cheaper countries with a worldwide target
audience._

Doesn't help much when you are a publisher trying to sell some serious news.

